# Hca 2008 LIO



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

Any idea what it costs per month? I couldn't find anything about the $$ on the website.


----------



## Archaic (Aug 5, 2007)

Mrwintr said:


> Any idea what it costs per month? I couldn't find anything about the $$ on the website.


it's just added to the programming by your provider...


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

*Can't wait to see some action*

So do you have any DVD's yet.


----------



## hca 00 (May 26, 2007)

That is what I was thinking.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Sounds good.

Good luck with the show.

Sage


----------



## Aaro (May 3, 2006)

Hope I get the Sportsmans Channel!:moviecorn


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Yep, I am a DVD man myself..................unless it airs in Iraq, Afgan, Kosovo, and other places too. :wink:

But, I do wish em well, seems alot of bow companies are breaking into the TV biz now days.


----------



## Archaic (Aug 5, 2007)

We still have 3 more shows to edit and one they are complete we will put together the DVD... Stay Tuned!!

*mdewitt71:* Please PM me your mailing address. I will make sure you get a DVD of the season series!! Thank you so much for your service!!


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

ttt


----------



## oliverstacy (Jul 10, 2006)

*Just set the...*

DVR to record, looking forward to it.

Josh


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

How about hooking up with "The Outdoor Channel"? Or is that not ok to have a show broadcast on 2 different sports channels?


----------



## Archaic (Aug 5, 2007)

Mrwintr said:


> How about hooking up with "The Outdoor Channel"? Or is that not ok to have a show broadcast on 2 different sports channels?


 Unless your name is Ritz, Jordan, Lakosky, or Drury or are able to do business only after you clear it with your agent, can you be aired on TOC... Richard and Nathan will need to sell a whole lot of bows before that will happen!! LOL! 

I know it's a tough channel because of it unavailability in some markets, but I'm happy we got a home for now, we where about to sign a contract with MOR about 2 days before they went tits up!!

We are running 1st and 2nd quarter on TSC, and are in negotiations with another channel for fall and winter quarters.

Hang in there rumor on the street is The Sportsman Channel is trying hard to get a slot on the dish networks!!


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

Archaic said:


> Unless your name is Ritz, Jordan, Lakosky, or Drury or are able to do business only after you clear it with your agent, can you be aired on TOC... Richard and Nathan will need to sell a whole lot of bows before that will happen!! LOL!
> 
> I know it's a tough channel because of it unavailability in some markets, but I'm happy we got a home for now, we where about to sign a contract with MOR about 2 days before they went tits up!!
> 
> ...


 Nathan...? Land??


----------



## iron mace07 (Jun 1, 2007)

*we will keep selling bows*

keep the shows coming, can we get the season dvd? and if yall need some HCA Pro Staff shooters for the hunts let us know.LOL


----------



## Archaic (Aug 5, 2007)

wont be long till the DVDs!! Hang in there!!


----------



## Archaic (Aug 5, 2007)

The master DVD should be ready in a month...


----------



## Archaic (Aug 5, 2007)

Bump...


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Make sure you post the DVD release date on here cause I'd like to have one....One question, is this one of those bowhunting shows where they end up gun hunting 85% of the time or is it a true bowhunting show? And how much hunting do they do out west for animals like Mule Deer & Elk?


----------



## hca 00 (May 26, 2007)

Can't wait to watch the DVD.


----------



## Archaic (Aug 5, 2007)

J-Daddy said:


> Make sure you post the DVD release date on here cause I'd like to have one....One question, is this one of those bowhunting shows where they end up gun hunting 85% of the time or is it a true bowhunting show? And how much hunting do they do out west for animals like Mule Deer & Elk?


Can't say this season is completely Bow Hunting. This season is at least 65% bowhunting exclusively with HCA bows. Bow hunts are Whitetail, Turkey, Stingrays and Nathan Land's New Mexico Elk. The rest are of Turkey and quail hunts, and couple of muzzle loader whitetail hunts with first deer kills from family members...

If you watch this weeks show you will see Richard slam a few Stingrays. He makes a pretty good bowfisher!!! I hope to get on this summers trip looks like it's a hoot!!


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

Archaic said:


> The master DVD should be ready in a month...


 OK it's been a month...are the DVDs for sale yet? How much and where do I get one?


----------



## Archaic (Aug 5, 2007)

Hang in there, once we work out some money issues the DVDs will follow...


----------

